# BBC3 Underage and Pregnant Series 2



## Lucy Mentorn

Hi

ARE YOU EXPECTING A BABY OR HAVE RECENTLY GIVEN BIRTH? 

Mentorn television is making a second series of Underage and Pregnant for BBC Three, a documentary series following young mums-to-be through pregnancy, birth and having a baby. Its about telling the real stories of teenagers who are pregnant and hearing about your experiences in your own words.

Were looking for a mix of teenage mums - and dads - from a variety of different backgrounds to feature in the series. If youre 16 or under and pregnant, or have recently given birth wed really like to hear from you. 

If youd you like to find out more please text/ call 07532 052943 and well call you back.

Or you can join our facebook group at Underage and Pregnant Series 2 or search for us on bebo.

Thanks

Lucy


----------



## brandonsgirl

i think alot of people will be interested in this.. 
I know people who wanted to be on 16 and pregnant or something but couldnt because of their age. Maybe they should try this..


----------



## amygwen

I would totally do this if I was 16 and lived in England :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I loved the first series and if i was 16 or under i would but im not im 19 and TTC lol but i will most certainly be watching the second series! xx


----------



## sarah0108

im 17, kinda missed out, although i think my story is interesting ;) haha


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You should text them still sarah =) x


----------

